# input type=file



## MSuter (12. August 2002)

Hab einn Problem beim Hochladen einer Datei, ich möchte angeben, dass nur *.bmp oder *.jpg angezeigt werden wenn ich die Dialogbox mit Type=file Öffne, ist dies Irgendwie zu realisieren?


----------



## Kosh (12. August 2002)

Redest du von HTML? In HTML gibts kein Input type="File".


----------



## MSuter (12. August 2002)

Natürlich gibt es das:

<input class="textarea" type="file" name="imgfile" size="40" id="2">

Dass funktioniert, bloss kannst du so wie ich es hier geschrieben habe alle files öffnen und nicht bloss bilder!


----------



## Dunsti (12. August 2002)

das Problem ist, daß Du nur Serverseitig auswerten kannst, ob eine "gültige" Datei geschickt wurde (über MIME-Type-Auswertung)

Diese Auswertung geht allerdings nur nachdem  die Datei verschickt wurde. Is dann nervig für Leute, die was anderes hochladen, und nach dem Hochladen dann die Meldung bekommen "ungültiger Dateityp", aber für die Sicherheit reicht's allemal, da ungültige Dateien dann wieder vom Server gelöscht werden.


Dunsti


----------



## Quentin (12. August 2002)

oder eben noch vor dem upload überprüfen den REQUEST des namens und erst gar nicht hochladen lassen 

des weiteren kannst du mit der onsubmit="" routine im <form> tag den wert des input-feldes überprüfen, alles wegschneiden bis auf die dateiendung und mit javascript abfragen ob das erlaubt ist oder nicht

geht alles mit hilfe von http://selfhtml.teamone.de *g*

gruß
q


----------



## MSuter (12. August 2002)

*Geht das denn wirklich nich?*

Soweit kenne ich das ganze auch schon, ich wollte aber wissen ob es nicht die Möglichkeit gibt bereits in der Dialogbox die Option <Alle Dateien   (*.*)> auszublenden und nur noch die Bilder anzuzeigen. Leider weiss ich nicht ob dies überhupt möglich ist, wäre aber noch schön


----------

